# Is my Ball Python shedding?



## BigSam (Apr 9, 2003)

My ball python is losing alot of his underbelly scales.  He is not losing so many on the the top of him though.  He probably has one or two coming off the top of him.  Is this signs that he is getting ready to shed?  Or do they just do do this?


----------



## Devildoll (Apr 9, 2003)

When you say losing scales, do you mean they are dry and comming off like a flaky sheet?

That could be shedding, but you have him way too dry if he's not shedding in one piece.

If he actually has individual scales comming off, get him to the vet!

What conditions is he kept in?

Try misting his cage asap.  He definatly needs some humidity


----------



## atavuss (Apr 9, 2003)

tell us how you are keeping your ball python, is it on damp substrate?  my concern would be with your previous post of "pink" undersides and now only its belly is shedding........
Ed


----------



## BigSam (Apr 9, 2003)

he is just losing scales one at a time on his stomach.  Right now he is being keep in a cage with paper towels and one towel on top.  I put him in his water bowl every day and he stays in there for about five minutes each time.  I don't have subtrate because he just had mites that is why I have paper towels and stuff in there.  He is lost most of the pinkness on stomach,  I can't see any more.  Petco sold me a bad ball python,  I bought him with mites,  and now this


----------



## BigSam (Apr 9, 2003)

* Is my Ball Python shedding?*

When my ball python had mites,  me and my dad would soak him in mineral oil.  Ever since then his under belly scales have been coming off.  Is it a chance that the mineral oil could be making the under belly scales come off?  We soak him in mineral oil every day for about five days sraight, could the mineral oil play a part in this.  The wierd part though is that he is not dry,  he is pretty moist.  He's not flakey the under scales are just coming off.  Today I noticed that some top ones were coming off.


----------



## Phillip (Apr 9, 2003)

*The only time I saw a ball have this happen..*

Once several years ago I had someone give me a ball that had been burned by a faulty heat pad. The previous owner felt bad about it and wanted me to try to help it heal so they just gave it to me. It had the pink belly you describe underneath the blisters and also did the losing scales thing. Still I would be concerned about this and keep a close eye on it. A vet trip might not be a bad idea as well. It would help to tell what was going on better if we could see a pic of the belly. And on the mineral oil it cannot cause this. It is actually harmless to them.

Phil


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 10, 2003)

Sam,
Like Phillip said pictures would help a great deal. I would also ask to speak to a supevisor at Petco.  This should be brought to his attention. Although often times even they are clueless and show no interest in improving the way they keep herps. Still, you payed money for an animal that is expected to be healthy.  They are at fault. I would  definitely complain.
Mike


----------

